# dont quelques-unes



## 84mickael

Bonjour,

J'essaye simplement de traduire en anglais la phrase suivante :

_Celle (la page d'accueil) de __gibson.com__ contient des news à propos de la marque, dont quelques-unes seulement parlent des artistes._

_The one of __gibson.com__ contains news about the brand [...] refer to the artist._

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## emma42

"of which" - "dont"
"quelques-unes" - some (referring to plural feminine noun)


----------



## la_cavalière

emma42 said:
			
		

> "of which" - "dont"
> "quelques-unes" - some (referring to plural feminine noun)


 
Emma is right, but the entire sentence sounds awkward to me.


----------



## Cath.S.

How about 
gibson.com's (homepage) provides info about the brand, part of which deals with the artists?


----------



## texasweed

Gibson's Website's home page relates specifications about the brands, some of which talk about artists.   

Huh ? Welcome on the forum mickael !
How can brands talk about artists ? Perhaps T-shirts with logos and images ?


----------



## irish_elmo

Je ne sais pas si je dirais "The one of".  Peut-être dirais-je plutôt "The gibson.com homepage..."
 
Suggestion:
"The gibson.com homepage contains news articles about the brand, some of which mention artists."
 
A l'oreille, ça marcherait bien mieux s’il y avait un mot pour décrire/qualifier les artistes.  
 
E.g. *their* artists (s’il s’agit des artistes de la marque gibson) ou
*specific* artists (si les artistes dont on parle dans les news sont spéciaux).


----------



## la_cavalière

How about:

Gibson.com's homepage provides news about the company, including information about the artists.


----------



## irish_elmo

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> Gibson.com's homepage provides news about the company, including information about the artists.


 
I like it.  It sounds much better than what I proposed!  (Except for the "Gibson.com's" bit.)


----------



## Sanda

irish_elmo said:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je dirais "The one of".  Peut-être dirais-je plutôt "The gibson.com homepage..."
> 
> Suggestion:
> "The gibson.com homepage contains news articles about the brand, some of which mention artists."
> 
> A l'oreille, ça marcherait bien mieux s’il y avait un mot pour décrire/qualifier les artistes.
> 
> E.g. *their* artists (s’il s’agit des artistes de la marque gibson) ou
> *specific* artists (si les artistes dont on parle dans les news sont spéciaux).



The gibson.com homepage contains news articles, some about the brand, and others about the (artists working with Gibson?) artists.


----------



## marget

84mickael said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaye simplement de traduire en anglais la phrase suivante :
> 
> _Celle (la page d'accueil) de __gibson.com__ contient des news à propos de la marque, dont quelques unes parlent des artistes._
> 
> _The one of __gibson.com__ contains news about the brand [...] refer to the artist._
> 
> Merci de votre aide.


Is news being used here as the feminine plural noun to which quelques-unes refers?


----------



## marget

Sanda said:
			
		

> The gibson.com homepage contains news articles, some about the brand, and others about the (artists working with Gibson?) artists.


I wonder if the expression "the artists" refers to musicians who play Gibson guitars?


----------



## Sanda

marget said:
			
		

> I wonder if the expression "the artists" refers to musicians who play Gibson guitars?



That's what I also was unsure of. Are they articles about artists in general, or artists linked to Gibson in some way?


----------



## irish_elmo

"The Gibson.com homepage provides news about the company, including information about specific artists."

That would seem to be a solid, catch-all sentence.  I presume the importance of the artists is either self-evident in the context of the webpage, or else it will be explained in the following sentence(s).


----------



## la_cavalière

marget said:
			
		

> I wonder if the expression "the artists" refers to musicians who play Gibson guitars?


 
Good point, but I checked the web page, and it refers to "Gibson Artists."

The Gibson.com homepage provides news about the company, including information about the artists.




 

 

​


----------



## marget

Sanda said:
			
		

> That's what I also was unsure of. Are they articles about artists in general, or artists linked to Gibson in some way?


I checked the gibson.com website and there's a reference to the "Texan Paul McCartney guitar".


----------



## Cath.S.

Sanda said:
			
		

> That's what I also was unsure of. Are they articles about artists in general, or artists linked to Gibson in some way?


 
Le site parle de guitaristes qui jouent sur des Gibson. Dweezil Zappa, le fils de Frank, parle des SG et des Les Paul de son père.


----------



## 84mickael

My question is for a comparative study between the websites of Fender and Gibson. The sentence I asked for, will be on the part where I describe how they show well-recognized musicians to promote their products.

I want to emphasise that there are news articles about the artists playing on Gibson guitars, but with negligible information.

The paragraph : _



Nothing about the well-known guitarists appears in the homepage of fender.com. The one of gibson.com [...].

Click to expand...

_I will study you propositions to complete my sentence.

Thank you for all this answers.


----------



## irish_elmo

The Gibson.com homepage, however, provides news about the company, including information about the artists who use their guitars/instruments.


----------



## 84mickael

Is it correct ?





> Nothing about the well-known guitarists appears in the homepage of fender.com. The gibson.com one provides some news articles about the brand, including little information about the artists.


Thanks.


----------



## polaire

84mickael said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaye simplement de traduire en anglais la phrase suivante :
> 
> _Celle (la page d'accueil) de __gibson.com__ contient des news à propos de la marque, dont quelques-unes seulement parlent des artistes._
> 
> _The one of __gibson.com__ contains news about the brand [...] refer to the artist._
> 
> Merci de votre aide.


In this context wouldn't "seulement parlent" mean something like "relate exclusively to" or "are dedicated to"  or "focus on" or "highlight" the artists [who play Gibson guitars]?  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cath.S.

polaire said:
			
		

> In this context wouldn't "seulement parlent" mean something like "relate exclusively to" or "are dedicated to" or "focus on" or "highlight" the artists [who play Gibson guitars]?
> 
> Hope this helps.


It wouldn't, Polaire, as _seulement _modifies _quelques-unes_. 

_Quelques-unes parlent seulement des artistes_ would convey your meaning, as seulement would modify the verb, _parlent_.


----------



## 84mickael

It will be more easy for me in french :
"quelques-unes seulement concernent les artistes."
Sous-entendu, il y a des news, notamment sur les artistes, mais qui ne présentent pas beaucoup d'intérêt.


----------



## Sanda

84mickael said:
			
		

> It will be more easy for me in french :
> "quelques-unes seulement concernent les artistes."
> Sous-entendu, il y a des news, notamment sur les artistes, mais qui ne présentent pas beaucoup d'intérêt.



Ah, ça se complique. Je comprends autre chose, à savoir :

il y a peu de pages/d'infos sur les artistes.

Je ne vois pas de jugement sur l'intérêt des infos en question.


----------



## Cath.S.

Sanda said:
			
		

> Ah, ça se complique. Je comprends autre chose, à savoir :
> 
> il y a peu de pages/d'infos sur les artistes.
> 
> Je ne vois pas de jugement sur l'intérêt des infos en question.


Ni moi...
...


----------



## polaire

egueule said:
			
		

> It wouldn't, Polaire, as _seulement _modifies _quelques-unes_.
> 
> _Quelques-unes parlent seulement des artistes_ would convey your meaning, as seulement would modify the verb, _parlent_.



OK, thanks, but I did assume that "seulement" modified quelques-unes ("Some of them") in order to translate the sentence as "some of which [sites] are concerned exclusively with/highlight, etc.")


----------



## 84mickael

Dans le contexte, le fait de savoir qu'il y a quelques informations suffira.

Si cette phrase est correcte, ça ira très bien :


> Nothing about the well-known guitarists appears in the homepage of fender.com. The gibson.com one provides some news articles about the brand, including little information about the artists.


Merci.


----------



## irish_elmo

THE well-known guitarists
Si vous ne parlez pas de quelques guitaristes précis, dont vous avez déjà cité les noms, vous ne pouvez pas dire “*the* well-known guitarists”.
 
including LITTLE INFORMATION
Si j’ai bien compris, vous voulez que le sens des phrases insiste sur _la présence _chez gibson des allusions expresses aux guitaristes célèbres.  Si vous dites “including *little information*”, comme vous l’avez fait, vous insistez par contre sur l’insuffisance des allusions faites.
 
Je propose donc la suggestion suivante:
 
Nothing about well-known guitarists appears in the homepage of fender.com. The gibson.com one provides some news articles about the brand, but also includes some (or, a little) information about the artists.


----------



## 84mickael

Il y a deux types de news sur le site Gibson :
- celles évoquant par exemple un nouveau modèle de guitare
- celles concernant un guitariste sponsorisé

Dans mon étude comparative entre deux sites de guitare, je cherche à mettre en évidence le fait qu'on peut trouver des informations concernant les guitaristes sur la page d'accueil de Gibson, mais de façon insuffisante justement.

La phrase que j'ai mise me semble donc être appropriée.


----------



## irish_elmo

D'accord.  En tant qu'anglophone, je dis simplement que votre phrase ne met pas ce fait en évidence de façon claire.   A vous le choix, quand meme.  Si je devais expliquer ce que vous me racontez, je le dirais de la manière suivante :

 
The Gibson.com homepage, unlike its Fender.com equivalent, actually mentions the names of well-known artists who use Gibson instruments.  However, the information provided is far from detailed.


----------



## Kat LaQ

My try:


> Nothing about the well-known guitarists appears in  on the homepage of fender.com. The gibson.com one  provides some news articles about the brand, including little  some information about the artists.


 
Article comment #1: I changed little to some, because little implies "very little", a bit pejorative.  You can say "a little" but some is smoother.  

Article comment #2: In both cases they are not referring to specific artists, so I would drop the article.

Oh those articles!

Actually, I think artists sounds a little lonely out there by itself without any adjective or qualifying phrase. So perhaps:
...artists who play/prefer/love Gibsons.


----------

